# My Aloe Experience (diary)



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

On Friday, I saw one of the best GI docs in Northwest Indiana. He suggested that the mangosteen juice I was taking was good, but he found something 6 times better (his words). He put me on Aloe-Gold 3 times a day. The stuff tastes really nasty, first of all. Secondly, it makes you go about 3 times a day (not bad at all though, normal movements). It's not bad at all. I really like this stuff. It seems to be working well. In order to get this from him I had to sign up through him. I'll be getting a ton of samples and if anyone wants a 5 day supply (15 packets), let me know.It's really working very well for my IBS. It doesn't cause me to have diarrhea, either. I wake up with almost no nausea. Supposedly the stuff repairs your insides. The doc said it would take a week or two to get rid of the nausea. I noticed results after only a day or two.We'll see. It really tastes nasty though, but works wonders so far. Let's see if it has "staying power."


----------



## 15426 (Nov 14, 2005)

That's sorta different that your doc is so into the natural therapies. Is he a naturopath or a regular md?Also, is this AloeGold available online as well or just through your doc?


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Gi Joe: I'm not really sure. My parents are buying it for me. I have a ton of free samples.He's a D.O. and a surgeon. Whatever all that stuff means. Really great guy. He said that in his own personal findings, the drugs for IBS don't work very well. He recommends aloe because it helps heal the body from the inside. Evidently there's some scientific basis to it, as well.I took the aloe this morning while slightly nauseated and I seem to be ok right now, so that's good.


----------



## 15426 (Nov 14, 2005)

I've had really good success with the Mangosteen but I'm finding the cost quite prohibitive as a long term solution. Yesterday, I began incorporating Georges Aloe into my regimine. I took 2 ounces yesterday and 2 ounces this morning with nothing else. Not even mangosteen. I'm very impressed with the immediate (and I mean immediate) relief that I felt. Yesterday my stomach was sore and after taking 2 shots it felt better within the minute. Amazingly fast acting. I like the Georges because it doesn't have those harsh laxative properties in it and it tastes identical to distilled water. I swear you wouldn't even know the difference if you were blindfolded. It was only 25 bucks Canadian for 64 ounces which is half the price of the mangosteen and it seems to be more effective.Here's hoping it continues to heal and help.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah, seriously. Aloe is the way to go. Tastes really freakin' nasty though.


----------



## 15426 (Nov 14, 2005)

You should try the Georges, angst. It's even recommended by Jini Patel the author of Listen to Your Gut. She says its the only one that she can wholeheartedly recommend. Like I said before, it doesn't have any taste (tastes like water) and it works awesome. Just a suggestion.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I would, but I'm going to stick by my doctor on thi one. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.He's got me on MetaBerry and Aloe-Gold. You can take them at the same time and mix them together. It's not that bad.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Angst, I'm in northern Indiana and would be curious as to what GI you saw, because I just saw a new GI who is supposed to be "the best" and is at a leading medical center in the state.Also, I would be interested in one of the sample packs.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Go see Dr. Dennis Streeter, right now.He will help you more than you ever will know.


----------



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi there! I have been taking aloe vera juice for about 4 or so months now. I take 30 ml of Fruit of the Earth Wild Berry Aloe Vera Juice every other day. And it has the "certified by" seal of the Aloe Science Council on the back of it. I get it at our local Wal-Mart and it is just 4.something for a 1 quart bottle. It has a really pleasant berry flavor that I like. And it has definitely helped me. The most noticable help has been with the terrible gas that I would experience with eating, and it has helped with the dirrehea too. My eating sessions are more normal now. I still take my pepto liquid and tablets, and the occasional Immodium liquid or (rarely) tablet. I still have my yes foods and no foods and maybe foods. But it has definitely helped me. Since starting the aloe vera juice, I have noticed that I burp once again. Until this, I hadn't realized that I had pretty much stopped burping. Well, that is my 2 cents worth on the subject. Take care and God bless.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I missed a couple of doses last night and feel a little uncomfortable today.


----------

